# Course Planning Advice?



## bulbasaur (Feb 4, 2012)

So, I'm a grade 10 student (sophomore) whose dream college is MIT. I need to map out my future courses right about now, and I'm wondering which ones to pick. I've come up with two feasible plans: one will let me graduate at grade 11 while the other one makes for an interesting courseload. * denotes online; ~ denotes independent study

Taking at the moment
English 11
Sciences Naturelles 10
Sciences Humaines 10
PE 10
Woodworking Level II
Music Composition and Technology 11
Francais Langue 10
*Calculus, II

Plan A
_2nd semester_
Accounting 11

_Summer school_
Physics 11 
Chemistry 11
*Sci. Hum. 11
*Francais Langue 11

_Grade 11_
Chem 12
Fral 12
English 12
Sciences H. 12
Law 12
Biology 12
Physics 12
Geography 12
* AP Chemistry 12
* Microeconomics AP
* Macroeconomics AP
* Senior Planning
~ AP Environmental Science
Multivariable/Vector calculus (at a college)

Plan B
_Summer School_
Physics 11
Biology 11
*Accounting 11

_Grade 11_
Chemistry 11 Honours
Francais Langue 11
Sciences Humaines 11
English 12
*AP Physics B
*AP Statistics
*Senior Planning
*Earth Sciences 11
*AP Microeconomics
~AP Human Geography
Multivariable/Vector calculus (at a college)

_Summer_
Biology 12
Physics 12
*Law 12
*Geography 12

_Grade 12_
AP Chemistry 12
Francais Langue 12
Comparative Civilizations 12
History 12
*AP Psychology
*AP Macroeconomics
*AP US Government
~AP Environmental Sciences
~AP Physics C
Linear Algebra (at a college)
Point-set Topology (at a college)

If members would be so kind to assist me in making this decision by describing some possible pros and cons of each option, that would be helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 4, 2012)

Interesting is way more important than graduating early, I think, particularly if interesting means you get in community college classes and various AP shit, because _university is holy fuck expensive_.  Make sure you don't burn out.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 4, 2012)

I suspect MIT will be more impressed by the fact that you not only know what algebraic topology is but have done a course in it rather than the fact you graduated a year early.


----------



## bulbasaur (Feb 4, 2012)

...Oops; by algebraic topology I meant point-set topology.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 4, 2012)

I am pretty sure my point still applies.


----------



## H-land (Feb 5, 2012)

All I can say for sure looking at that list is that independent study for AP Physics C looks to me like a bad idea0. I mean, I took AP Physics C as a course my senior year, and I didn't do so hot; it was just _really hard_.

I would also echo opal and Viki's endorsements of shunning early graduation in order to take more free and interesting classes.


----------

